# Iverson Named Player of the Week



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Link


> Philadelphia’s Allen Iverson and Seattle's Ray Allen have been named the Eastern Conference and Western Conference Players of the Week, respectively, for games played Monday, March 21 through Sunday, March 27.
> 
> Iverson led his team to a 3-0 week with wins over Detroit, Toronto and the Los Angeles Lakers. He averaged 31.7 points while adding 10.7 assists, 3.33 steals and 2.3 rebounds. He also hit the game-winning field-goal versus Toronto (2/25) with 2.4 seconds remaining in regulation.
> 
> It is the fourth time this season and 16th time during his career that Iverson has received Player of the Week honors. The four times ties the most Player of the Week awards in a single season (2001-02) for Iverson. The last time was on March 7, 2005.





> Here is a closer look at Iverson's week:
> 
> March 23 vs. Detroit: Scored 39 points, while adding 10 assists and five steals in a 107-84 win over the visiting Pistons.
> March 25 vs. Toronto: Had 36 points, seven assists, three rebounds, and a steal as the 76ers defeated the Raptors 103-101.
> March 27 at L.A. Lakers: Scored 20 points and recorded 15 assists, three rebounds and four steals in a 96-89 win over the Lakers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome week for Iverson, I think it's the fourth time he's won it this season.


----------

